
AIDungeon, a deep learning generated text adventure (browser playable) - nickwalton00
http://aidungeon.io
======
beanland
I just jumped down a pit full of men's panties while wearing a maid's outfit.
Not sure where exactly this is going, but nice work!

~~~
nickwalton00
Thanks haha! It's sometimes incoherent, but it's fun!

------
nickwalton00
AI Dungeon is an AI generated text adventure that uses deep learning to create
each adventure. It uses OpenAI's new GPT-2 model, which has 117 million
parameters, to generate each story block and possible action. I started making
it as a hackathon project and decided to make it a web app so people can have
fun with it. Let me know what you think.

~~~
ArtWomb
Keep going! Has potential ;)

~~~
nickwalton00
Thanks!

